# My new car.



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

My car in about a month.
http://search.carsguide.news.com.au...=false&vehicleId=NIM306913:1521&vehicleType=1


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

nice rare in the USA and rare in Europe. buddy thought of importing a new one but it would have been a pain in the behind.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Would have cost buddy a bomb on insurance... looking at a cat 1 alarm and tracker just to get it insured. Its crazy... but fun.


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

Insurance (Comprehensive) works out to only be about $2,100AUD ($~1,800USD) from a insurance agency over here specifically for young people and young people (JustCarInsurance.com).

A brand new GT-t is about $94,000. The other one I was looking at was much better, had 2 amps, 2 900kw subs and 8 speakers along with a DVD-player and mad rims.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

1.8k$US a year ? daaaaamn i pays like 400Euros now if even that. I payed 800US$ for 1 bmw 2002 1 vw vanagon and 1 audi allroad 2.7t


----------



## Reflex (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome car, man! I want one!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

There's enough of them in UK. Too many GT4's M3's M5's Integra's CivicType-R's R32's R33's R34's STi's Evo's Supra's here where I'm temporarily staying. Some of those imported form jap are clocked high and shrovled like your carpet but when they arrive with flashy outsides you get blown away and can't be happier with your luck. Not so. You'll hardly ever get the right performance out of them and the turbo's will pack in.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I love them cars you describe, kalim. But now they are only my dreams. Jap imports are fast as anything and you can almost gaurentee that they will be way faster than all other UK cars.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

carsey said:


> I love them cars you describe, kalim. But now they are only my dreams...


How come?

They're easy to get hold of you know (unless you're banned :4-thatsba )

Heck, foreigners who work takeaway deliveries own Sti 5's now


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Just the look of them. I love it. Im into the modified car scene as every lad is at my age. I wouldnt know where to start on getting a jap import.

It would be cool if the takeaway guys came in STi's in england. They usually come in corsa's or micras.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Give it a few years, it'll be a breeze. Dealers specialize in importing Jap cars. Keep an eye out for one that goes well with the people (found in mags), best to be near your area (as they are known to be dodgy) in finding a good buy over in Japan before arranging them over, gives some safety net i.e. a years cover, that you know where to get parts/repairs from nearby and its brill! You can get them off others second buys there too (I'm in Italy now). The first Jap car I purchased was back in the day, 18 years back. The best early one I liked in every sense was a 95 Celica GT4. It still holds high demand and solid value. 
Subaru's are a little harder to get in decent nick. But I haven't traded cars and esp. any real modded cars for 3 years at least now. Last one was a tweaked 500hp 3-series Alpina aka sleeper. A fella from the States bought it off me in Germany, although I have no idea what he did with it. He tracked me through http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum through another mod friend there.

Haha, they keep the Corsa's and Micra's as runners, but back in their garages own sti's and evo's :grin:

I worked and so was in a town, N.West UK (Blackburn/Nelson) a year ago and I saw 4 lads who work in a takeaway driving a R33 Skyliner, a MR2 Turbo, an Evo 7 GT-Extreme and a Impreza 22B by day 

I didn't know what to think - druggies?

It seems they were spending their Uni grants/loans and chipping in for auto's together while doing 2 jobs to cover up. Restricted spending for another 4 years, obviously.


----------

